# The Adjustment Bureau



## hummerpoo (Jul 22, 2015)

Hollywood has "documented" Open Theology in the movie The Adjustment Bureau.  (4 yrs. ago, I'm behind as usual.)  I'm not suggesting that this is anything new or different, or that we, as believers, should take any specific action, only that we who are in the world, not of it, should have a level of awareness of the world, as we are individually guided by the Spirit.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 22, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> Hollywood has "documented" Open Theology in the movie The Adjustment Bureau.



I had to Google it.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 22, 2015)

Atheism is more sensible.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 22, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> I had to Google it.



Their are those who think it is a big deal.  My impression it that it doesn't have strong legs in worldly terms, (I was surprised to see it as the primary theme of a major movie production); then again, my track record on such things is terrible.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 22, 2015)

gemcgrew said:


> Atheism is more sensible.



I never thought of that ... your right.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 22, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> Their are those who think it is a big deal.  My impression it that it doesn't have strong legs in worldly terms, (I was surprised to see it as the primary theme of a major movie production); then again, my track record on such things is terrible.


I have a brother and at least one nephew that appear to be caught up in it. It is no surprise though, as they have no stable foundation.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 22, 2015)

gemcgrew said:


> I have a brother and at least one nephew that appear to be caught up in it. It is no surprise though, as they have no stable foundation.



There you go ... I just can't seem to get a handle on this world.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 22, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> There you go ... I just can't seem to get a handle on this world.


Think of it this way. Open theology is a more consistent form of Arminianism.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 22, 2015)

gemcgrew said:


> Think of it this way. Open theology is a more consistent form of Arminianism.



Maybe that's how the name really came about; open theology openly admits that they claim power over God.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 22, 2015)

As an agnostic, I could definitely get more into mainstream religion if their teachings were more in line with the ideas presented in the movie.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 23, 2015)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> As an agnostic, I could definitely get more into mainstream religion if their teachings were more in line with the ideas presented in the movie.



I guess I get that, but why would anyone worship that god?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 23, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> Maybe that's how the name really came about; open theology openly admits that they claim power over God.



Where do  they openly admit this?


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 23, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> Where do  they openly admit this?


From my past study: God accords His decisions with man's decisions.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 23, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> From my past study: God accords His decisions with man's decisions.



Sounds to me that this Open theology is partly, at least, a reaction to the currents of Calvinist theology in protestant Christianity. 

And at first glance, the idea of the Kingdom in Open Theology is that it requires works--which is more similar to orthodox Christianity.

I shall look into this a bit more... I think they have worked up the idea that man was created with and is still a creature with freewill. By doing so they neatly avoid the idea that God created evil in the world.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 23, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> From my past study: God accords His decisions with man's decisions.



Interesting. Maybe in books, but boots on the ground... many search scripture to accord their decisions with His.

I have not found the bit where Open Theology claim power over God yet.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 23, 2015)

gordon 2 said:


> Interesting. Maybe in books, but boots on the ground... many search scripture to accord their decisions with His.
> 
> I have not found the bit where Open Theology claim power over God yet.



" On the cross, God doesn’t control people. Out of his unfathomable love, he rather allows others to control him, to the point of crucifying him."

http://rachelheldevans.com/blog/ask-open-theist-greg-boyd-response


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

I watched it because it had Emily Blunt in it, which made it a worthy use of time 

I thought it was basically a pitch against religious discouragement of alternative relationships.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 23, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> " On the cross, God doesn’t control people. Out of his unfathomable love, he rather allows others to control him, to the point of crucifying him."
> 
> http://rachelheldevans.com/blog/ask-open-theist-greg-boyd-response




Did you really mean to quote _her_?


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 23, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> Did you really mean to quote _her_?



As I read it the quote is from Greg Boyd; am I mistaken?


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> I watched it because it had Emily Blunt in it, which made it a worthy use of time



Hey, I do that a lot.  Johnny Depp has done some pretty bad stuff, but I'll watch almost anything he does.  I consider him an artist, more than an actor.  Helen Hunt is another.



> I thought it was basically a pitch against religious discouragement of alternative relationships.



You did not see the characters convincing "the chairman" to accept their demand, and change "the plan" to suit their desire as important?


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 23, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> As I read it the quote is from Greg Boyd; am I mistaken?



My bad.  I thought RHE said it.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 23, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> Johnny Depp has done some pretty bad stuff, but I'll watch almost anything he does.



Ever see _Ed Wood_?  Hee-larious!


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 23, 2015)

centerpin fan said:


> My bad.  I thought RHE said it.



Good, I thought the responder might have changed and I missed it.



centerpin fan said:


> Ever see _Ed Wood_?  Hee-larious!


No.  But I'll watch for it.


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 23, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> You did not see the characters convincing "the chairman" to accept their demand, and change "the plan" to suit their desire as important?



Yes.  But I generally pick up on political undertones, and generally miss theological ones.  It was at the height of the gay marriage debate, so I assumed it was a commentary on that......with the 'bereau' representing the religious opposition.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 23, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Yes.  But I generally pick up on political undertones, and generally miss theological ones.  It was at the height of the gay marriage debate, so I assumed it was a commentary on that......with the 'bereau' representing the religious opposition.



There was a gay marriage debate?


----------



## JB0704 (Jul 24, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> There was a gay marriage debate?





Not really, just a lot of back and forth in the courts, elections, and political talk shows about it.  

I may have missed the point all together of the movie, that's just what I saw when I watched it.  I am not familiar with open theology, so that could be the reason why I missed it. 

Maybe I should go back and watch Avatar again too since I am convinced it is an anti-american empirialism screed.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Not really, just a lot of back and forth in the courts, elections, and political talk shows about it.


 
I recall having made the comment to a group, over 10 yrs. ago, that gay marriage was a done deal; it was not received well.



> I may have missed the point all together of the movie, that's just what I saw when I watched it.  I am not familiar with open theology, so that could be the reason why I missed it.
> 
> Maybe I should go back and watch Avatar again too since I am convinced it is an anti-american empirialism screed.



The dynamics which drive the function of, or dysfunction of, the world are interesting.  It is very difficult to focus on the positive factors of the major players (government, education, journalism, judicial, entertainment, religion).  Hey, I just assumed that there are positive factors.  I wonder if that is true.  Statistics for children raised in a stable, positive environment don’t seem to indicate that.

I guess I’m not the one to figure it out; I don’t even know how your comment led me to that thought.


----------



## centerpin fan (Jul 24, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Maybe I should go back and watch Avatar again too since I am convinced it is an anti-american empirialism screed.



Yep.  It's just _Dances With Wolves_ with big blue Indians.


----------

